# Puppy pooping in crate =/



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok so my boston terrier is 5 months old (from a pet store) i know bad idea most of you would say, but he is an adorable puppy hes good with people and hes pretty smart when it comes down to it...but his house breaking is just frustrating

basically, we take him out as soon as we wake up, a little after he eats, mid day, after he eats again and before bed...he usually pees and poos each time

but i dont get what his problem is with crate training! he really doesnt care that he sleeps in his poo haha...he will sometimes wake up at 12-1 clawing at the crate cause he pooped so i clean it put him back in with new towels and i wake up again at 7-8 with poop in the crate..this puppy just wont stop going!


any tips or info i need to know on this breed about this bad habit STOPPING? anything would be helpful..thanks!!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Make sure the crate isn't too big. He should be able to stand, turn around and lay back down, but from what you say, sounds like he doesn't care anyhow if he sleeps in his poop. 

I would also suggest taking him out more at night. If you know the approximate time he wakes you up, set your alarm and take him out before the time he usually goes in his crate. Again, take him out before the 7-8 time, as well. Puppies have to use the bathroom more than adults, so when he gets older you can slowly break him of the habit of going at night. But for now, I would wake up and take him out. If he goes outside, give great enthusiasm!


----------



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

haha his crate is perfect for what u just stated because he has his water bowl in there as well...its a medium crate so its good enough to stand turn lay down and thats it..

but its not every night its just random..like 2 nights ago he didnt wake up at night cause im a super light sleeper but then at 5-6am he did it and when i woke up right then he was just sitting in it smiling haha...idk what to do with him though cause its driving me nuts! anyways anymore suggestions? ill try the alarm thing just scares me to check on him and wake him up if he isnt going because then i KNOW hes gonna go earlier than i expect...

the clockwork on this dog is too funny


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha, I see what you mean. Well I hope you can find advise that works!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

He spent his very early days pooping in a crate at the pet store. Probably spend the time before that pooping in a crate at the puppy mill. It will take him longer than the average dog to figure it out.

My Thor lived his first days in a rescue (he was born in a rescue) with a lady who was very happy when the puppies pottied in the kitchen floor instead of on the carpet in the rest of the house. It took me a while to re-teach him that its not ok to potty on the kitchen floor.


----------



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

hes actually from a local breeder who i ended up meeting before buying the pup
she bred only bostons but said she was broke beyond broke and resulted to making her money at the pet store, although they have a close connection now after 2-3 years..or so they say. but she has lots of females and males to breed from and puppies too however their condition was the same as the condition in the pet store, just a small area with newspaper everywhere...

hes a very good dog when were with him, accidents happen and hell go here and there but thats our fault because sometimes we forget to follow his schedule..however the night time crate pooping is just..jaw dropping haha the way hes just pooping and hangin out near it...not to mention he eats it rarely! lol


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

It's great you find it so funny.


----------



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

what else can i do but laugh...my my so serious lol

hes just a puppy...why do people tape the stupid things their babies do and put it on americas funniest home videos

goodness animal lovers go too far sometimes..i love all my pets but hes got some funny habits..im sure he'll rid them with some training and tlc..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I guess you cross-posted this in the Health forum. Here's what I posted there (in case you missed it):

Do you have him on a feeding schedule? It's very difficult to poop-train if you free-feed a puppy. They usually have to poop after eating, and if he eats all the time, he'll have to poop all the time. 

Also, what brand of food are you giving him? Lower-quality foods have more fillers that can really bulk up the stools. I used to babysit for a family that fed their dogs generic dog food, and their little Shih Tzu would poop 5 times (huge poops, too!) every time we went for a walk! It was insane.


----------



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Oh, I guess you cross-posted this in the Health forum. Here's what I posted there (in case you missed it):
> 
> Do you have him on a feeding schedule? It's very difficult to poop-train if you free-feed a puppy. They usually have to poop after eating, and if he eats all the time, he'll have to poop all the time.
> 
> Also, what brand of food are you giving him? Lower-quality foods have more fillers that can really bulk up the stools. I used to babysit for a family that fed their dogs generic dog food, and their little Shih Tzu would poop 5 times (huge poops, too!) every time we went for a walk! It was insane.


right now i feed him eukaneba (sp) canned puppy food and same brand dry food, i mix the two and feed him at 9am and 5pm everyday with a smidge of nutri-stat that he licks off my fingers...
he does poop a lot i dont get it doesnt seem that low quality of food hes been eating it for a few months now or something like that


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ebaydan777 said:


> what else can i do but laugh...my my so serious lol
> 
> hes just a puppy...why do people tape the stupid things their babies do and put it on americas funniest home videos
> 
> goodness animal lovers go too far sometimes..i love all my pets but hes got some funny habits..im sure he'll rid them with some training and tlc..


Because this is not that easy of a problem if your dog doesn't care if he is filthy. Many dogs get put in shelters because they weren't properly trained so that's why it's not that funny.


----------



## ebaydan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Westhighlander said:


> Because this is not that easy of a problem if your dog doesn't care if he is filthy. Many dogs get put in shelters because they weren't properly trained so that's why it's not that funny.


ok well before you go assuming and judging you should know I've dealt with this on more than one occasion and my dogs came out perfectly fine nor would I ever put anyone in a shelter...it's a puppy hell know better soon enough


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck then.


----------

